# Hiro running in Oele 09.05.23



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Today we went for a walk at Oele (4 km from our Hengelo).
For Hiro it was fun.

More at...http://picasaweb.google.com/Hiro.Havanese/OeleHengelo230509#









Watermill Oele.








Ans








Hans








Hiro


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Great pictures. Hiro looks like he had a great time. Such beautiful pictures of your countryside.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Beautiful pictures..beautiful Hav.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

As always, great pictures.


----------

